
TypeScript 3.4 RC with incremental builds and globalThis - tpetry
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/typescript/announcing-typescript-3-4-rc/
======
tpetry
It‘s interesting they added globalThis which only works when the browser does
support it. Didn‘t they build every festure before so it csn be compiled for
older browsers too?

